# 2010 Forsyth County Reports



## msdins (Nov 3, 2010)

Figured I would start a new thread for this year. What are you guys seeing so far? I am hunting a solid 150 class buck. I have seen him one time so far but didnt have a weapon with me. My son and I were walking in the pasture Monday evening and in a 300 yard walk saw 25 does and not a single buck. That same night as we were running to the store saw 6 more does on the side of the road. Again not a buck in sight. This is all on the south side of town.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 4, 2010)

Saw big boy day after opening day of bow season.I could not get a shot.Have not seen him since maybe he is still around.Seen alot of small bucks and does.Its gonna be good next 2 weeks


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 10, 2010)

Some cruising going on..Big uns are still laid up in the thick stuff..Been some monsters taken in the north end already.


----------



## jtm67 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Not much*

Sat the stand till 11:00 this morning.  Had two does come out at 6:55, one of the does peed about 15 yds from my stand.  Thought I was in for a good morning of activitiy, but nothing else showed up.


----------



## jtm67 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Small bucks chasing*

Saw a spike at about 7:05, then two does.  The spike began chasing one of the does around and went out of sight.  Then at 8:30 saw another doe.  I think we are right on the verge of seeing the serious chasing begin.  Historically, I have seen most rut activity in South Forsyth start around Nov. 14th, and go strong through about the 23rd.  Good luck.


----------



## JBGriffith (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking for peice of land to hunt in Forsyth or Dawson County? Anyone got a suugestion.


----------



## jtm67 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Bucks moving*

Saw a spike briefly chasing a doe at 7:10, but soon lost interst.  At 8:30 saw a nice 8 pt crusing quickly through the underbrush at about 65 yds.  No chance for a shot with a bow.  Too bad I will not be able to hunt again till next Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 13, 2010)

saw a nice buck going to my stand this morning didn't see anything else all day


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 17, 2010)

gett pics of 5 diff bucks at the house, nothing big yet


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 17, 2010)

Big bucks moving in daylight hours now..Better hit the woods!


----------



## Jhunter_00 (Nov 17, 2010)

*stolen stands*



Was looking forward to getting out this week and next--found two lock on stands and a deer cam stolen
Can't wait to catch the sucker and prosecute.  Any ideas on best way to make the stands thief proof?


----------



## msdins (Nov 26, 2010)

Found this 3' over the property line today. Gotta figure out how to get him to jump over the fence!!!


----------

